# wiring diagram e47 meyers snow plow



## mudd_runner460 (Oct 28, 2008)

all i need is a wiring diagram for a meyers e 47 snow plow. i have the joystick instead of the pad which sucks but can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

This is not a great vertion but here is the Meyer instructions

http://www.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-758 R2.PDF


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*diagram*

i guess you have a slick stick ,this is all i could find .http://www.rustrepair.com/snow_plow_parts/onlinecat.htm?r=ds&p=sn-meyer-my.wire


----------



## mudd_runner460 (Oct 28, 2008)

i got i to go up and down but when i got it tourned to the left it got stuck and wont go to the right. ive tried alot of differnet things but im still not sure what im doin wrong. and thanks for all the help.


----------

